#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Pickel oder Wimmerl >

## Bluzzi

Hallo erstmal,ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen teil des forums. 
Also mir liegt etwas sehr am herzen,und mir ist es irgentwie auch unangenehm deswegen zum arzt zu gehen. 
Also ich habe das problem das ich auf meiner eichel jetzt schon seit längerer zeit im unterein teil der eichel,die ganze länge entlang(also von links nach rechts)so kleine weisse pünktchen,und das schaut wirklich ekelhaft aus.also und ich habe immer geschützten sex,und da is mir auch schon aufgefallen,das der untere teil meiner eichel blau wird und das dieße pünktches,pickel oder was auch immer es sein sollte,etwas stärke werden,also etwas großer.
Und wollte da halt mal wissen ob ich mir sorgen darüber machen sollte?

----------


## Bluzzi

kann mir da keiner vlt was dazu sagen,der das vlt auch schon hatte?glaube fotos sind hier ja nicht erlaubt,damit ihr sehen könnt was es genau ist.
aber vlt hat doch wer eine ahnung.
Danke

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Bluzzi, 
ich bin kein Urologe aber wenn es "ekelhaft" ausschaut, dann solltest du vielleicht doch zu einem Urologen gehen.
Es tut mir Leid, dass ich dir nicht mehr helfen kann. 
Gruß 
Michael 
ps: hab den Beitrag mal in die urologische Sprechstunde verschoben

----------


## Bluzzi

Hmm ja sollte ich machen,naja sorgen mache ich mir ja!!!
Aber gibt es sowas wie kleine tumore die auch auf der eichel vorkommen können?also ich denke ganze zeit darüber nach,und ich hoffe das es sowas nicht gibt!!!
Und danke für ihre Antwort Herr Scheel

----------


## urologiker

Hallo Bluzzi, 
es ist schwer zu sagen, worum es sich handelt, oft sind es aber nur bloße Talgdrüsen, die etwas angeschwollen und dann als Tumore betrachtet werden. Aber urologisch vorstellen ist immer nicht verkehrt, 
gruß, logiker

----------

